# vidéo perso sur ATV4



## antibois (16 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Je me demande s'il existe sur l'ATV4 une app comme Infuse ou VLC qui permet de télécharger une vidéo de son PC sur la mémoire de l'ATV4?
En vous remerciant


----------

